# Photo Industry and SARS-CoV-2



## VidThreeNorth (Feb 14, 2020)

_[2020-03-03 16:07]
This topic was originally titled:_
*"Shows Cancelled Due To SARS-CoV-2"*
_I renamed this topic because the cancellation of shows is only one aspect of this situation, and also, I do not expect to post much in it.  I expect a few posts will summarize what is going on.

The following is the original post:_

Due to the continuing infection rate of the Wuhan corona virus the following shows have been cancelled:

*CP+ 2020*

"Breaking: CP+ 2020 cancelled amid Coronavirus concerns"
posted Feb 14, 2020 by Gannon Burgett for DP Review
"Breaking: CP+ 2020 cancelled amid Coronavirus concerns"

*Mobile World Congress*

"Coronavirus shuts down Mobile World Congress smartphone exhibition",
posted Feb 13, 2020 by Damien Demolder for DP Review
"Coronavirus shuts down Mobile World Congress smartphone exhibition"


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 14, 2020)

Postponed Formula One Chinese grand prix as well, maybe not at all.


----------



## Original katomi (Feb 15, 2020)

Sounds like someone had some brains. Thought through the possible problems and risks.
Ok yes I would be upset if I had got tickets and made&paid my travel arrangements.
 I know this has the protental to get political but those event organisers will have weighed the cost in lives/risk of infection against the loss of revenue. The way things are going I can see more and more events being put on hold
Or people will be invited to #attend# via the www


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Feb 15, 2020)

The two shows cancelled were scheduled in about two weeks from now and with the current uncertainty about its spreading, the decisions were prudent.  I don't know about the Chinese GP.  Looking ahead, the question is at what point will we be able to see "the end of the tunnel?"  I don't think I would be confident of a prediction for at least the next couple of weeks.  So really, we should expect more cancellations.  It is a matter of how far along we need to go before we can be confident enough to plan for any substantial gathering again.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Mar 3, 2020)

The article title says it all:

"Coronavirus: Whatever happens next, COVID-19 is already having an effect on the photo industry"
Published Mar 2, 2020, by Barney Britton for DP Review
"Coronavirus: Whatever happens next, COVID-19 is already having an effect on the photo industry"

The following article was referred to in the above article:

"Canon is temporarily shutting down five of its factories due to supply shortages caused by COVID-19"
Published Mar 2, 2020 by Gannon Burgett for DP Review
"Canon is temporarily shutting down five of its factories due to supply shortages caused by COVID-19"

"Wedding and Portrait Photographers International" Conference 2020 show ran from Feb 23 - 27 in Las Vegas.  I have no information about attendance.

Also, so far, Photokina has not been cancelled (I do not have the date) and neither has the 2020 Japan Olympics.


----------



## cgw (Mar 4, 2020)

Are you personally affected by any of these changes? Just asking...


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Mar 25, 2020)

*Don't Bother Reading This Today*

As I write this, I do not think it is worth all of us reading today.  I am writing this for those who want to look back at this time and remember it, or, if it is still available that long into the future, for those who might not have experienced it first hand.  If you are living through this, and still decided to read it, well that's your choice. . . .

I am going to simply list articles, so far, all from DP Review, which will summarize how the Covid-19 lock-downs and such, affected our photographics industries.  I am not planning to post anything beyond that.  There is plenty of information "out there" about what is happening.

"Update (3/4/20): Canon is temporarily shutting down three of its factories due to supply shortages caused by COVID-19"
Published Mar 4, 2020, written by Gannon Burgett for DP Review
"Update (3/4/20): Canon is temporarily shutting down three of its factories due to supply shortages caused by COVID-19"

"Nikon delays its D6 DSLR until May 2020, due to supplier issues caused by COVID-19"
Published Mar 9, 2020, written by Gannon Burgett for DP Review
"Nikon delays its D6 DSLR until May 2020, due to supplier issues caused by COVID-19"


"Adobe joins Nikon in withdrawing from this year's NAB Show in Las Vegas due to COVID-19"
Published Mar 9, 2020, written by Jeremy Gray for DP Review
"Adobe joins Nikon in withdrawing from this year's NAB Show in Las Vegas due to COVID-19"


"UPDATE: UK's 'The Photography Show' has been postponed due to COVID-19, is still on course for a 2020 show"
Published Mar 11, 2020, written by Gannon Burgett for DP Review
"UPDATE: UK's 'The Photography Show' has been postponed due to COVID-19, is still on course for a 2020 show"


"NAB Show cancelled due to COVID-19, but alternative options are being considered",
Published Mar 11, 2020, written by Gannon Burgett for DP Review
"NAB Show cancelled due to COVID-19, but alternative options are being considered"


"World Press Photo cancels 2020 Photo Contest award show, festival due to COVID-19 concerns"
Published Mar 13, 2020, written by Gannon Burgett for DP Review
"World Press Photo cancels 2020 Photo Contest award show, festival due to COVID-19 concerns"


"Adobe announces free at-home Creative Cloud service for students and educators impacted by COVID-19 outbreak"
Published Mar 14, 2020, written by Jeremy Gray for DP Review
"https://www.dpreview.com/news/74312...students-educators-impacted-covid-19-outbreak"


"Virtual trade show from Cinema5D in the works to replace canceled NAB 2020 April event"
Published Mar 17, 2020, written by Brittany Hillen for DP Review
"Virtual trade show from Cinema5D in the works to replace canceled NAB 2020 April event"


"Photokina 2020 is cancelled due to COVID-19, but is set for a May 2022 return"
Published Mar 18, 2020, written by Gannon Burgett for DP Review
"Photokina 2020 is cancelled due to COVID-19, but is set for a May 2022 return"


"Professional Photographers of America is offering free access to its 1,100+ classes amidst COVID-19 quarantines"
Published Mar 21, 2020, written by Gannon Burgett for DP Review
"Professional Photographers of America is offering free access to its 1,100+ classes amidst COVID-19 quarantines"


"Nikon temporarily suspends repairs to help reduce the transmission of COVID-19"
Published Mar 23, 2020, written by Gannon Burgett for DP Review
"Nikon temporarily suspends repairs to help reduce the transmission of COVID-19"


"Canon USA closes its service centers in California, Illinois and New Jersey"
Published Mar 24, 2020, written by Gannon Burgett for DP Review
"Canon USA closes its service centers in California, Illinois and New Jersey"


----------



## Braineack (Mar 25, 2020)

Here's a better summary: *Everything everywhere is cancelled. *


----------



## Sanjeev Nanda (Apr 9, 2020)

Being real for a moment, there are lot photographers out there, who draw a lot of their income from exhibitions, seminars, and the like - a lot of them, are in my contact list too. Photography events being cancelled pose a huge risk for these individuals. Moreover, since these are self-employed, and independent, they are bereft of any government aid (I know for a fact that UK has some provisions, although not all countries are so lucky).

That being said, Covid-19 is highly contagious. A passing contact with it could mean a life and death situation. Paraphrasing Braineack, Everything is cancelled - for a reason. The sooner quarantine measures are implemented, the sooner we get back to our daily lives. It's a necessary pain at the moment.
~Sanjeev Nanda


----------



## cgw (Apr 9, 2020)

Sanjeev Nanda said:


> Being real for a moment, there are lot photographers out there, who draw a lot of their income from exhibitions, seminars, and the like - a lot of them, are in my contact list too. Photography events being cancelled pose a huge risk for these individuals. Moreover, since these are self-employed, and independent, they are bereft of any government aid (I know for a fact that UK has some provisions, although not all countries are so lucky).
> 
> That being said, Covid-19 is highly contagious. A passing contact with it could mean a life and death situation. Paraphrasing Braineack, Everything is cancelled - for a reason. The sooner quarantine measures are implemented, the sooner we get back to our daily lives. It's a necessary pain at the moment.
> ~Sanjeev Nanda



Nice to have a firm grasp of the obvious.


----------



## Sanjeev Nanda (Apr 10, 2020)

cgw said:


> Sanjeev Nanda said:
> 
> 
> > Being real for a moment, there are lot photographers out there, who draw a lot of their income from exhibitions, seminars, and the like - a lot of them, are in my contact list too. Photography events being cancelled pose a huge risk for these individuals. Moreover, since these are self-employed, and independent, they are bereft of any government aid (I know for a fact that UK has some provisions, although not all countries are so lucky).
> ...


Better than being oblivious of the obvious, as sometimes folks tend to do! It's common sense logic like this that gets lost in the time of a crisis. I'm speaking on behalf of a beleaguered community. Can do without the sass, thank you!
~Sanjeev Nanda


----------

